# Incentive for Owners Update



## duke (Sep 3, 2006)

I am at WKORV and was offered 4,500 starpoints and a 50% off coupon for the hotel restaurants.

When I was at WMH I was offered 3,000 starpoints.

What is your experience for owners update tour?  

Please post for various SVO resorts?


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 3, 2006)

duke said:
			
		

> I am at WKORV and was offered 4,500 starpoints and a 50% off coupon for the hotel restaurants.



Rec'd 6500 StarPoints from Kierland. When I was at WKORV I also rec'd 4500 StarPoints (but didn't get any coupon!).


----------



## Pedro (Sep 4, 2006)

At Vistana Villages they offer 2400 Starpoints, and ocassionally 3000 Starpoints.  At the Sheraton Mountain Vista I received 2 lift tickets (I can't remember the # of starpoints)


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 4, 2006)

At WKORV in June we got 4500 points (no restaurant coupons).  The tour is a shortened version of a sales pitch to me.  They gave us some updates about the new resort like the pool situation, etc...  Tried to get us to buy a new unit.  Other than that it was painless.  

Is the coupon good at any restaruants or Westin's only?  If Westin we liked the restaurant at the Westin Hotel called the Uno Bar and Grill.  Really yummy food but pricey so probably not the best bang for your coupon.


----------



## duke (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry, the 50% coupon is for discount on stay at SPG hotels not restaurants.  It is a SPG50 coupon.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 4, 2006)

Our last owner's update at the WKORV was a bad experience - rude and high pressure.  He ended up telling us we were wasting his time.  If we had gone to a presentation like that opriginally, we certainly wouldn't have purchased a TS.  That will be our last TS presentation. 

Be aware that those 50% off coupons are 50% off the rack rate, and the rate is seldom available, so they are nearly useless.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 4, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Be aware that those 50% off coupons are 50% off the rack rate, and the rate is seldom available, so they are nearly useless.


 
The rack rate is always available. The problem is that usually there are discounted rates available that are less than 50% than the rack rate, so you are better off just booking a discounted rate and forgetting about the coupon. I have a stack of SPG50s that I haven't used, since even when I've booked a room using the certificate, they have never requested it at check-in. The certificate is a much better deal in Europe, where you can really get a much better rate using the SPG50 coupon than those available on discounted rates.


----------



## formerhater (Sep 4, 2006)

Pedro said:
			
		

> The rack rate is always available. The problem is that usually there are discounted rates available that are less than 50% than the rack rate, so you are better off just booking a discounted rate and forgetting about the coupon. I have a stack of SPG50s that I haven't used, since even when I've booked a room using the certificate, they have never requested it at check-in. The certificate is a much better deal in Europe, where you can really get a much better rate using the SPG50 coupon than those available on discounted rates.



Rack rate may always be available, but SPG50 is capacity controlled meaning it isn't.  But, as stated, usually not the best deal anyway.


----------



## gns4az (Sep 9, 2006)

In July at Sheraton Mountain Vista we were offered 3,000 SO's originally - then 6,000 by mid-week


----------



## azsunluvr (Sep 9, 2006)

duke said:
			
		

> I am at WKORV and was offered 4,500 starpoints and a 50% off coupon for the hotel restaurants.



At WKORV in May I received the same thing as you, SPG50 and 4500 points. The points were recently credited to my account. yay! However, we didn't even have to do a tour. We said we weren't interested in buying, just wanted to know if there was anything new we should know about. Spent about 10 minutes chatting and that was it.


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 12, 2006)

Last October while at VR, we were given $60 in cash, NO options.  And YES we got that 50% off coupon...that we'll never use. 

At Harborside, all I got was the 50% off coupon.  And some nice calendars and stuff.


----------



## 3rdPlanet (Sep 12, 2006)

We just got back from WMH (Sept. 2-9) and for the update meeting recieved 3,000 star points. They where trying to sell Mexico and Hawaii.
Interesting thing about Mexico -  Platinum was 95,000 star options at $37,000  and the incentive was 60,000 star points if you buy today.  I found out that it's a voluntary resort also.
Asked about new properties -  Was told they bought the Wyndham resort in Aruba and will be building a new Westin resort and timeshare down there.
Also, they will be building a W Hotel and Westin timeshare in Palm Spring, CA


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 12, 2006)

iluvwdw said:
			
		

> Last October while at VR, we were given $60 in cash, NO options.  And YES we got that 50% off coupon...that we'll never use.
> 
> At Harborside, all I got was the 50% off coupon.  And some nice calendars and stuff.



I agree - the SPG50 coupon is useless.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 14, 2006)

Even the 4500 points won't go that far......

Last year at Kierland we got $150 (I think) resort credit and points (can't remember how many). We liked having the resort credit to help offset our bar tab!


----------



## Nicole D. (Sep 14, 2006)

In July at the VV, I was first offered 2400 points and then cancelled because my son was running a fever.  I got a call the next day asking if I could come on check out day, I would get 4000 points.  So we went and ended up with a new sales rep and I started to tell her about the program and how some things work that she didn't know about and then after about 20 minutes, she left and didn't come back until it was time for us to check out.  So we eat the snadwiches and chips in peace.  It was a great way to earn 4000 points.


----------



## zinger1457 (Sep 14, 2006)

Was at the Kierland a couple weeks ago and was offered 6500 starpoints to attend the update.  When I told them I've only been an owner for 8 months they pulled it back and said it had to be a minimum of one year.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 14, 2006)

So much for being honest.


----------



## influential (Oct 24, 2006)

Was offered 4,000 starpoints a few minutes ago at Vistana Villages. Declined. But, the lady has called the room twice since saying she'll only get her "credit" if we attend. Told her to up it to 10,000 and it's a deal. Haven't heard back...


----------



## SharonD (Oct 24, 2006)

*Horrible experience*

We went to an owner's update last year at Mission Hills for 4,000 StarPoints.  Never again.  It wasn't worth the StarPoints or our time.  The salesman wasn't too bad, but listened to nothing we said (we said we weren't interested in Mexico, but wanted to find out about Kauai -- he ignored us and kept trying to sell Mexico).  Then it went downhill from there...

It ended in a high pressure session with the "manager closer" resorting to various kinds of insults ("if it's about the money, you'll NEVER be able to afford it...") and ridiculous comments ("we have no official Starwood resale program here because NO ONE would EVER want to sell their week here" -- do they believe this stuff themselves?)  

We've been to owner updates at Marriotts, Pueblo Bonito, etc., and never had such a bad experience.  It left a bad taste in my mouth for Starwood, even though I love my ownership.


----------



## influential (Oct 24, 2006)

That sounds horrible, and should be reported to HQ IMO.

I've attended 3 or 4 these past few years (incl. one at Mission Hills), and they've always been pretty acceptable.


----------



## Transit (Oct 24, 2006)

I got 8000 starpoints for an update at Vistana Villages on 10/02 they just posted this week.


----------

